# B14 speedo in b13 cluster



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

First of all, the first pic is from when i first got the car.

I removed the needle. I also had to drill a new hole for the trip meter reset button-

Nothing amazing but i hated the 91 speedo gauge. 

From this-










To this-










Yes i know my little 2 5/8's autometer 8k tach is kinda rice-ish. I will be upgrading to a cluster with a tach sooner or later. This was just a trial and error to see if it can be done.

At 50mph my NissDataScan reads 51mph which is very close seeing that i took the needle completely off.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Do the cruise controls on your 240 steering wheel work with your Sentra? I've got a 240 wheel on mine, but my 240 has the controls elsewhere. What year was that off of?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

dragontoy22r said:


> Do the cruise controls on your 240 steering wheel work with your Sentra? I've got a 240 wheel on mine, but my 240 has the controls elsewhere. What year was that off of?


Its a S13 wheel. My sentra never had cruise control. Does your horn work on yours?


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

No. I was thinking about modding the contact wheel off my B13 wheel to the back of the S13 wheel, that way everything worked. But the cruise controls are going to have to be relocated either way unless I get a wheel like yours. Or that limp stick control the 91' SE-R has.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

dragontoy22r said:


> No. I was thinking about modding the contact wheel off my B13 wheel to the back of the S13 wheel, that way everything worked. But the cruise controls are going to have to be relocated either way unless I get a wheel like yours. Or that limp stick control the 91' SE-R has.


Yeah my horn doesnt work after i swapped the wheel over.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

It's an easy fix. On the contact wheel that you see when you entirely remove the steering wheel, there are soldered connections to each wheel from the backside. Figuring out which wire is the ground and which is the horn you would just look at the connector on your horn under the hood. Then cut those solder points and extend new wiring from those and through a hole you would have to drill , then to the contacts in the S13 wheel.


----------

